# Τριχίλιαρα



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2009)

Όχι αυτό που νομίζατε...

Ο Ζάζουλας (και το γατί του) πέρασαν πριν από λίγο τον αριθμό των τριών χιλιάδων αναρτήσεων. Να τις χιλιοεκατοστήσουν! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τα συγχαρητήρια! :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2009)

Nickel, τι έγινε, τα 'πιασες πια τα μισά του δεκατρείς χιλιάδες τόσα στο τ.; Πρέπει, νομίζω· ε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2009)

Και ο Αμβρόσιος μπήκε στην παρέα των τριχίλιαρων, με αυτήν εδώ την ανάρτηση. Να ευχηθώ υγεία και κέφια και σύντομα πεντοχίλιαρος, δεκαχίλιαρος κ.ο.κ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια, Αμβρόσιε, κι από μένα! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους δύο... :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Ποιος μοιράζ' τριχίλιαρα, ρε παιδιά;

Συγχαρητήρια κι ευχαριστίες κι από μένα για τις τρισχίλιες+ δημοσιεύσεις σας εδώ, Ζαζ και Αμβρόσιε!
Κι εύχομαι να 'ναι πάντα εύστοχες, ακριβείς, περιεκτικές και ό,τι άλλο κρίνετε κατάλληλο όλες οι εμφανίσεις σας, μέσα κι έξω από τα δίχτυα! :)


----------

